# Tips on keeping HR Monitor in place?



## ArabLoverCDL (Aug 25, 2013)

Hi all! I'm new to the forum. I've been doing LD's for a few years. This year was my first competitive season on my Arab, Romeo. He's done excellent so far. I'm planning on 2 more LDs this year and hoping to complete our first 50 in Jan. I just purchased a Polar Equine RCX3 GPS Heart Rate Monitor. I've figured out how to use the basic functions (though I think I could launch a space ship with all the extras lol) My biggest problem is keeping the electrodes in place. The one on the off side that goes behind the withers and under the saddle pad keeps slipping out. It worked for most of my last ride, then I got off to walk down hill and it stopped registering. When I put it back in the correct position, the watch continues to read "check HR monitor". It's so frustrating! Any suggestions?


----------

